# Vitesse lecture musique iTunes U iOS 5.0



## romainac (25 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Depuis la mise à jour de l'iOS 5.0 pour iPad, je ne trouve plus l'option "x2 ; x1; x1/2" sur l'iTunes U qui permettait d'accélérer ou de ralentir la vitesse de lecture de la piste audio. Peut-être suis-je aveugle mais j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a plus cette option sur l'iPad alors qu'elle est maintenant présente sur l'iPhone... 

Si quelqu'un sait où elle se trouve, je le remercie de m'indiquer où ;-)

iPad 2 3G+Wifi


----------

